# Did the forum get shorter?



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

So, is it just me, or did we lose a lot of topics? I haven't checked the topics for a while, usually I just check "View New Posts," but there does seem to be way fewer choices now. What happened?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

It's just an overhaul, the huge amount of forums seemed to be too many, was a bit confusing. Some forums are merged, to make it easier to handle. 

Now you can find: Introduction thread for your intros, members chat with all off topics, woods and brass in one, strings, keyboard instruments, then percussion and others and siniging forum. The music in general with all subforums like solomusic, chambermusic etc. are merged to one forum, the same with recording and composer forum.

I hope it is more attractive now. No worries, all topics and posts are still here.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

I've done this with Musical Horizon more than 4 times...  I keep adding new stuff which can't be combined...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

> *I keep adding new stuff which can't be combined...*


Oh yes, not easy, you have to do compromisses .


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

not sure if you realized it, but you don't have a moderating team anymore...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I know, hadn't the time to make it again, will be the next work


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by becky_@Aug 26 2004, 03:51 PM
> *So, is it just me, or did we lose a lot of topics? I haven't checked the topics for a while, usually I just check "View New Posts," but there does seem to be way fewer choices now. What happened?
> [snapback]1639[/snapback]​*


That's what I was wondering about. :mellow: I guess I will start a game of hide and seek with myself here.


----------

